

Looking for some feedback on my new site... - mikecurrry

Check out my site, and let me know what you think.  I've been told, it's the facebook of dating.<p>Anyhow, check it out, for bad or for worse...<p>http://mikesandmegs.com
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable: <http://mikesandmegs.com>

------
krisneuharth
I like the minimalism in the design but it is a little odd that you have an ad
banner for another online dating service on your pages. It is probably a
little early for advertising, especially for a competing service.

------
TrevorJ
Normally, I'm not a fan of such sparse design, but in this case I think it
serves to differentiate you from the dating sites that overwhelm you with
features. It's cute and a bit quirky.

I like it.

------
pedalpete
not sure if I'm doing something wrong, but the message says 't to take wander
around, thats cool with us'.

However, all it lets me do is see the newest members, so i'm not getting to
really wander very far. Clicking a new member just returns me to that page. Am
I doing something wrong?

I do like the design, very sparse yet not overly cold.

~~~
mikecurry
Thanks :D You guys see the female side yet?

I did at one point allow people to view others profiles without logging in,
but I was advised that people should agree to the terms before stocking
anyone, lol.

I should change that message a bit.

------
mikecurry
I made an account for those who dont have enough time to create an account...

<http://mikesandmegs.com> beta password: goldfish Login: as toolazy, with the
password: hahaha

This will work only for about 12 hours or so, then the data gets wiped and its
open for public beta.

~~~
mikecurry
Make that

user: bruce password: hahaha

someone beat me to it ;)

------
mikecurry
The beta password is "goldfish"

